# help plz about pepitdes



## dhxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

hello guys

do any one know if

pepitdes uk still working ?

the website is on but !!!! im worried to pay


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

It's all bunk gear anyway no?


----------



## TROYY (Feb 27, 2013)

isnt it against the rules to ask that?


----------



## dhxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

I dont know really if its against the rules


----------



## dhxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

I dont think so



megatron said:


> It's all bunk gear anyway no?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

TROYY said:


> isnt it against the rules to ask that?


peptides aren't against the rules, if a site sells anything steroid, GH or prarma only then it wouldn't be allowed


----------



## dhxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

Josh Heslop said:


> peptides aren't against the rules, if a site sells anything steroid, GH or prarma only then it wouldn't be allowed


Thank bro for this


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not too sure about peptides UK but Pure Peptides UK is legit and the peps (IPAM/Mod-GRF) are decent.


----------



## dhxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

warsteiner said:


> I'm not too sure about peptides UK but Pure Peptides UK is legit and the peps (IPAM/Mod-GRF) are decent.


Thank u so much brother for ur information


----------



## UK-1982 (Dec 29, 2013)

I ordered from purepepsuk on sun and received them today. Never used peps before so will see how they go.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Love my peptides


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Purepeptides postage is lightening fast to be fair.


----------



## dhxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

UK-1982 said:


> I ordered from purepepsuk on sun and received them today. Never used peps before so will see how they go.


But u dont think they are more expensive than the peps uk ?!?


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

dhxxx said:


> But u dont think they are more expensive than the peps uk ?!?


some people shop in aldi/lidl and some shop in m&s/waitrose


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dhxxx said:


> But u dont think they are more expensive than the peps uk ?!?


buy cheap get cheap


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> buy cheap get cheap


Says it all.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> buy cheap get cheap


this is exactly what it is, have a read of this:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/229894-peptides-comparison-test.html

all you could want to know about the better suppliers.


----------



## dhxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

DiggyV said:


> this is exactly what it is, have a read of this:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/229894-peptides-comparison-test.html
> 
> all you could want to know about the better suppliers.


Thank bro this what I need to know


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> this is exactly what it is, have a read of this:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/229894-peptides-comparison-test.html
> 
> all you could want to know about the better suppliers.


With all due respect to pscarb, if we follow that report only then we are going on one mans opinion. No scientific tests, just how he felt. So what makes his opinion the one to follow?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

B.I.G said:


> With all due respect to pscarb, if we follow that report only then we are going on one mans opinion. No scientific tests, just how he felt. So what makes his opinion the one to follow?


It doesn't, my main point was that in there was a comparison of how he believed he responded to them and also the prices, which shows that cheap is cheap for a reason. However Paul is probably one of the most experienced people on here with regard to peptides. The scientific tests - unless compiled independently of the lab that produced them - are genuinely worthless. They will only ever publish the results they want you to see. I would love to see truly independent testing of peptides to show exactly what is in them, whether they are actually what they claim to be, and also the actual i.u. present. Until that point what we have to go on are reviews from trusted experienced users.

Its a similar case to the PC anti virus manufacturers claiming 100% coverage - bet you didn't know they test this against their own library of viruses, so again worthless.


----------



## dhxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

u r right bro but post was all about to know better about pepts company with people who try it before that is all

and the guys here been so good and nice to tell me that all respect for all of u



B.I.G said:


> With all due respect to pscarb, if we follow that report only then we are going on one mans opinion. No scientific tests, just how he felt. So what makes his opinion the one to follow?


----------



## dhxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

i read ur post about comparison the pep suppliers its very good thank u

but i try to get tom peptides but now way !!!! i cant find it .. the datbtrue website keep asking me about REFERRER !!!! what is that



Pscarb said:


> buy cheap get cheap


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

dhxxx said:


> i read ur post about comparison the pep suppliers its very good thank u
> 
> but i try to get tom peptides but now way !!!! i cant find it .. the datbtrue website keep asking me about REFERRER !!!! what is that


This means that you need someone from datbtrue to refer you i.e. say you are a decent/knowledgable guy and you are 'worthy' of the details of how to order from Tom's. The only way to do this will be to join Dat's board, post some knowledgeable answers to questions, threads, contribute to the board, etc. to show that you know what you are talking about.


----------



## dhxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

itry to register but in the steps to do that u need to but ur REFERRER or the register !!!! OR I M doing some thing wrong ???



warsteiner said:


> This means that you need someone from datbtrue to refer you i.e. say you are a decent/knowledgable guy and you are 'worthy' of the details of how to order from Tom's. The only way to do this will be to join Dat's board, post some knowledgeable answers to questions, threads, contribute to the board, etc. to show that you know what you are talking about.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dat has placed the need for a reference to join the site so that he can control the knowledge on the site and so people don't just join to use Tom as a source.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not a member of Dat's board so I can't say what the process is. There are a few people on this board that are members so if you contribute to this board then maybe they will be happy to refer you to Dat's board.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> It doesn't, my main point was that in there was a comparison of how he believed he responded to them and also the prices, which shows that cheap is cheap for a reason. However Paul is probably one of the most experienced people on here with regard to peptides.


Main bit being, 'he believed'. Nothing to back it up, just how he felt. I'm sorry but generally, that would be an awful way to test something.

If I now say I compared them labs and found redshadow to be the best, would that make me wrong? Would people follow it? Or maybe not as I'm not the biggest guy etc.

What if Dat did a test and said purepeptides were rubbish? Would everyone listen to him? Since a lot of Pauls information came from him.

I'm not digging out Paul, yourself or anyone. It just annoys me people take a test like that as gospel. It seems if your the biggest guy with competitive history then your opinion is right.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

B.I.G said:


> Main bit being, 'he believed'. Nothing to back it up, just how he felt. I'm sorry but generally, that would be an awful way to test something.
> 
> If I now say I compared them labs and found redshadow to be the best, would that make me wrong? Would people follow it? Or maybe not as I'm not the biggest guy etc.
> 
> ...


my competitive history should/has nothing to do with anything my many years experience with good and bad sources for peptides does, i bought all the peptides used my own money and documented the results the test....my diet and training was the same throughout so the end results is/was based on my opinion nothing more nothing less.

no one has to believe the results i am sure there are many that do not but there was a repeating question on here at the time and that was about the quality of UK sources no one else stepped forward to do it so thought i would, i did it for the benefit of the forum...

If Dat tested the purity of the peptides and he said they where rubbish i would listen to him but my knowledge and where it came from had nothing to do with this test it was what i got and did not get from each source based on the many years i have used peptides nothing more nothing less......

people are free to believe what they want.....


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> my competitive history should/has nothing to do with anything my many years experience with good and bad sources for peptides does, i bought all the peptides used my own money and documented the results the test....my diet and training was the same throughout so the end results is/was based on my opinion nothing more nothing less.
> 
> no one has to believe the results i am sure there are many that do not but there was a repeating question on here at the time and that was about the quality of UK sources no one else stepped forward to do it so thought i would, i did it for the benefit of the forum...
> 
> ...


I have nothing against your comparison. It's just people seem to always refer to it as though it's fact.

You never seem to link it. Which is good, It was your opinion and you're right to have it. It was a good thing to do.

I agree your competitive history or size shouldn't have anything to do with it, but if you believe it doesn't, then you're lying to yourself. If you posted the same stuff on another forum, with no picture and different name you'd get a different response and people wouldn't always refer to it in the same way.

Like I said, I'm not digging you out for your comparison, it was nice of you to do it and I read it and tried pure peptides. I just never understand the way it's referred to as if it was fact.(I appreciate not by yourself)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I do not think you are having a dog mate my reply would of been different if I thought that.

How people take my posts is not under my control but I do not post thinking it will be just believed as fact it is after all just an opinion BUT an informed one.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> I do not think you are having a dog mate my reply would of been different if I thought that.
> 
> How people take my posts is not under my control but I do not post thinking it will be just believed as fact it is after all just an opinion BUT an informed one.


I appreciate that mate and it is an informed/educated one. I appreciate it's not in your control and that's why I never quoted yourself to pick it out.

It was more in reply to what diggyv said, "all you could want to know about the better suppliers" which in my opinion is incorrect as it's not. It's an informed/educated opinion by a trusted member.

But all in all, I do appreciate the information you've shared on here in regards to peptides and other things, never want it to come across as any other way


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

?



B.I.G said:


> Main bit being, 'he believed'. Nothing to back it up, just how he felt. I'm sorry but generally, that would be an awful way to test something.
> 
> If I now say I compared them labs and found redshadow to be the best, would that make me wrong? Would people follow it? Or maybe not as I'm not the biggest guy etc.
> 
> ...


It is just am opinion which may be a sugestion. I read this comparison, ordered a few test vials from pure peptides, found them more efficient than peptides uk and now stick to pp. My choice after trying out both. I did not make a blood test, which I did to check peptides uk, just because they closed a lab which was on my way. But I am going to do it some day, just out of curiosity and because I like numbers.

Many people did the same after reading this comparison, I doubt their feeling were only auto sugestion.


----------

